# Laetacara Tank Setups



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

This thread will be linked to the Laetacara addiction thread found in the South American Cichlids forum.

My hope is that the Laetacara addiction thread will take off like the BRC = Bolivian Ram Club thread, which was started in March 2007 and has over 90 pages and counting.

Basically anyone wishing to ask questions about seting up a Laetacara tank can do so in this thread, so everyone has easy access to checking out other peoples setups and drawing inspiration for thier own, here instead of trawling through many pages and posts to find what they are after.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is a good beginners guide to setting up a Laetacara tank from Mongabay. Please note that this setup is for a pair, obviously multiple Laetacara or SA dwarf community tanks will need to be larger.

Also note that L. thayeri grows much larger than the other Laetacara species and would need a larger tank, something like a 40 gallon breeder.

_TANK: A tank measuring 24â€_


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Heres my Planted Tank. Currently houses 2 L Curviceps, 10 juvenile Apsitos, & 5 Red Velvet Platys.









20 Gallon High
Clay substrate with small pebbles supplemented with some root tabs
DIY Hood with 40 watts 6500 K lights (2 different brands - don;'t remember)
4 pieces of driftwood
DIY CO2

I'm going to have to agressively trim the hornwort, but the fish love hiding in it and I hope it'll out compete algae.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Mad I love the driftwood you have in your tank

Ok here is a couple of pics on my recently setup tank 2ft 20gallon for two Laetacara curviceps and a pair of Double Red Apisto Cacas



















It has three pieces of driftwood covered in moss, anubias and java fern. A bana lilly for some surface plants, ambulia, some penny something or other, a moss covered rock and a moss ball. Fine black gravel substrate and a textured plastic background.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello, I currently have two small juvie curviceps in a 29 gallon (a little over a week in). I am not sure that I managed to get a male and a female. How many do you think could live in a 29 comfortably to help ensure a pair? I can only get them at a petsmart, so I can't do the buy 6 and then return the rest thing.

The tank was previously home to some swordtails so its fully cycled.

Would curviceps make it in my 55 with a firemouth and blood parrot after they grow a bit? Those two are pretty docile, but who knows with a smaller cichlid.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Richled13

You can house 5 or 6 juveniles in the 29 till a pair forms, then you will have to rehouse the others or they will face an unfortunate future. I'm noit sure if they can live with the Meeki. A lone Meeki can be a bit shy then again he/she is a cichlid  The Meeki could dominate them if it's a bullly. Blood Parrot ? Is that the funny hybrid fish thats kinda bloated and slow swimming? If so, they Cuirviceps will be fine with it. Take a look at the Laetacara addiction thread on the S.A. forum for more info, Deadfishfloating can give you loads of advise.

Madzarembski


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Richled13*,

It's a shame you can't buy 5 or 6 juveniles to grow and let a pair form naturally. Are there any other LFS in your area you may be able to trade in young adult laetacara in for store credit?

I have found that many LFS in the States sell _curviceps_ that turn out to be _dorsigera_. There have been many examples of this on the SA forum over the last three years.

I would be concerned about adding the extra laetacara to your 55g with a meeki and BP. Typically these cichlids are far more aggressive than most laetacara species.

I would make sure your tank is very well aquascaped. Provide some densely planted areas, a couple of decent sized pieces of driftwood to break up lines of sight, and a couple of half fist sized stones around the tank for breeding purposes.

I have found that when a pair of laetacara don't have to guard thier territory against other dwarf cichlids, the male can be a little hard on the female, and these well planted areas and driftwood obstacles do help her evade his attentions.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, guys. There aren't a lot of LFS around, especially any that carry cichlids. Just chains of varying size and disgustingness. Sometimes the Petco near me will take back fish, not for any credit, but if I could guarantee that they'd have room I would be willing to buy one and try it out, the problem is that if it didn't happen it'd be between a 5 gallon eclipse, the 55 with the meeki and blood parrot (although they are pretty docile, I still am not thrilled about the concept).

I knew about the curviceps/dorsigera issue. One of mine is quite dark with a greenish hue. The other is often very pale, although will darken at times.

Is there any truth to the spots on the dorsal fin being an indicator of sex?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> Is there any truth to the spots on the dorsal fin being an indicator of sex?


If they are curviceps, yes. Female curviceps will have small blotch midway along her dorsal fin, while males do not. If they are dorsigera, bith sexes will have this blotch. *Richled13* a couple of photo's might enable us to ID them.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks. I'll see what I can do. Right now I'm under the impression that they are curviceps due to their orange-blue fin coloration, but their lateral line only extends about halfway down the length of the fish, which I've read is a telltale sign of dorsigera.

I'll have to try to coax them out a bit this evening. I'll keep you guys posted. Once again, I really appreciate the help.

As an aside, would they be ok with some swordtails for a little while? They weren't very nice to a BA tetra I put in there, but he has had issues from day one and nobody likes him (can't swim as well as he should). I wouldn't think they would be, as the swordtails are likely to be larger than them for the time being, but who knows.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, looks like I had a spawn, so maybe I do have a pair. It's pretty hilarious watching them switch off guarding. Let's see if any of the eggs hatch. They are still small fish, so it might be a little too early.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, looks like I had a spawn, so maybe I do have a pair. It's pretty hilarious watching them switch off guarding. Let's see if any of the eggs hatch. They are still small fish, so it might be a little too early.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well they've hatched, and I've got some little wrigglers! The parents have already moved them a couple times.

Looks like I've got that pair.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations *Richled13*. :thumb:

Keep us posted.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

My attempts at pictures failed as they were very blurry. I think I need to fiddle with the settings of my camera a little.

Well, the wigglers are free swimming now. I have seen them appear to eat at small patches of algae: are they actually eating? That would be great because I am gone for work for a long period each day and I canâ€™t feed them, and I know they need a lot of food.

It is pretty great watching the parents herd them around, grabbing the ones that wander off in their mouth and then spitting them back into the group.


----------

